# testing nail polish color in the store



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, so after Malt Lover posted about if it was ok to drink something in a store before buying it (which we all agree is fine) and her horrible ordeal with the busy body, I just had to share this! Today I was in the grocery store. I turned down the cosmetic aisle and there was a woman crouching down in front of the finger nail polish display. I couldn't believe my eyes. She had opened a bottle and was painting a nail! Then she opened another bottle and painted another nail. I was in shock when she reached for a 3rd bottle and painted yet a 3rd nail! Then she decided she liked the color of the 2nd nail best. But instead of taking the bottle she had already used, she reached behind it and took an "unused" bottle! She looked up and I guess I must have had a schocked expression on my face because whenever we ran into each other in the store she avoided eye contact! LOL But I did not say a word. Personally, I think this is inappropriate. What do you all think?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh that's just nasty..... 

consuming something you're going to pay for is a completely different thing....


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Ok, so after Malt Lover posted about if it was ok to drink something in a store before buying it (which we all agree is fine) and her horrible ordeal with the busy body, I just had to share this! Today I was in the grocery store. I turned down the cosmetic aisle and there was a woman crouching down in front of the finger nail polish display. I couldn't believe my eyes. She had opened a bottle and was painting a nail! Then she opened another bottle and painted another nail. I was in shock when she reached for a 3rd bottle and painted yet a 3rd nail! Then she decided she liked the color of the 2nd nail best. But instead of taking the bottle she had already used, she reached behind it and took an "unused" bottle! She looked up and I guess I must have had a schocked expression on my face because whenever we ran into each other in the store she avoided eye contact! LOL But I did not say a word. Personally, I think this is inappropriate. What do you all think?[/B]


Crystal, haven't you ever seen little multi-colored "slash marks" on the nail polish display in a store from people wanting to get an idea of what the true color of the polish is as opposed to what it looks like while it is in the bottle? I know I have. Is there a difference between testing it on the nail polish display or on one of your nails? 

Get wild girlfriend, I dare you to try it! (from your friend who just may have done it a time or two :smheat: )


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is gross! I would be disgusted too!

I am a hairdresser/nail tech/make-up artist/etc and I swear some of the nasty things I have seen disgust me! I vowed to never let anyone but myself touch my nails or skin and only one gal in the world is allowed to cut my hair because I know she sanitizes her implements; I make her do it in front of me. :brownbag: 

I shudder when I think of all the diseases you can get!

I was in the grocery store (years ago before they put seals on everything) and saw a woman dip her finger in the cottage cheese lick it off and put it back! :w00t: I think I was 5 or 6 at the time and even at that age I knew it was wrong! My mom picked it up and brought it to the service counter and told them what happened. 

My mom had a friend who thought nothing of opening a package of cookies, taking a few out to give her kids and then tossing the package back on the shelf!

Seriously, where were people born/raised?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485922
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From a sanitary standpoint, it is different. The person could have a nail infection and by dipping it back and forth, you have contaminated the whole bottle and the poor, unsuspecting person who buys it is also buying a possible infection too. 

<Yep, I am a complete germaphobe! LOL>


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG - DIRTY GIRL - yuk :blink: Sarah


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That's why I only purchase products that are sealed! Yuck. How about makeup testers at the department store counters? That's bacterial central, as far as I'm concerned. Or how about shoes that you try on at the shoe store...I am always searching for the virgin shoe!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

While it was an moral thing to not do.........it is not possible to get a nail infection from a bottle of polish. 

Let me rephrase.......In all the years I have been around the beauty industry, I have never heard of an infection from an bottle of polish. If that was possible then I believe they would not allow nail salons to reuse the polish bottles over and over again. 

just my two cents


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I am always searching for the virgin shoe![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Sorry for laughing but that really tickled my giggle box :HistericalSmiley: 

I know what you are saying Crystal and I totally agree, if you want to try before you buy make sure you take the one you opened. I can't believe she actually opened 3, makes me happy that I don't use nail polish or anything that may have been preopened by someone that could have tested the contents and contaminated them :blink:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Personally I think it is gross! I bet that as consumers we would be shocked if we knew what really goes on in the retail industry. I am always grossed out when I am looking at clothes and see makeup or deordorant marks on clothes. Nasty! 

Oh and in the pet stores, seeing dog hairs on little dog garments makes me want to vomit. I don't know why that grosses me out sooo much. I think because I know that not everyone keeps their pets like we Maltese owners keep our fluffs.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> That's why I only purchase products that are sealed! Yuck. How about makeup testers at the department store counters? That's bacterial central, as far as I'm concerned. Or how about shoes that you try on at the shoe store...I am always searching for the virgin shoe![/B]


Yup, sealed stuff only for me too.

I think it's wrong. You're CONSUMING something and not paying for it. (I don't mean "you"--you know what I mean, lol)

When I buy something I want to know that nobody has USED IT and then put it back on the shelf. That's what yard sales and garage sales are for.

I'm one of those people that reaches far back into the shelf to pick what as few human hands have touched as possible, lol.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Geez, I don't even feel right about doing that when I'm getting a manicure and want to check the color! that's just rude


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-they say you have to be careful when you get manis and pedis because of infections-this would be no diff. I think it's wrong. JMHO! :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> That's why I only purchase products that are sealed! Yuck. How about makeup testers at the department store counters? That's bacterial central, as far as I'm concerned. Or how about shoes that you try on at the shoe store...I am always searching for the virgin shoe![/B]


Did you see that report that 20/20 did on dept. store counters? They said they found e-coli on the make-up and the only way that could get on there is from someone not washing their hands after going the bathroom! <PUKE!>




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486112
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The virgin shoe comment made me laugh because I always feels so good to put on a pair that I know no other foot has toughed!

Also, I always reach in the back for anything I buy because I am always hoping it hasn't been touch or even dropped and broken!




> Well-they say you have to be careful when you get manis and pedis because of infections-this would be no diff. I think it's wrong. JMHO! :biggrin:[/B]


I can't say it enough, make sure they sanitize the instruments! You can get ANYTHING off those dirty thing!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> While it was an moral thing to not do.........it is not possible to get a nail infection from a bottle of polish.
> 
> Let me rephrase.......In all the years I have been around the beauty industry, I have never heard of an infection from an bottle of polish. If that was possible then I believe they would not allow nail salons to reuse the polish bottles over and over again.
> 
> just my two cents[/B]


I agree. I think it's just plain old rude to do something like that, not necessarily because of the germ issues, but really more because of the fact that when I want to but something, I wanna make sure it's BRAND NEW and sealed...I am really not worried about the bottle of nailpolish being contaminated (i get a manicure once a week and ALL the polish bottles have been previously used) but I would be mad if I saw that because it's RUDE to open something and put it back knowing that now will definitely not be sold. :huh:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ugh!!! :shocked: That is just gross. I NEVER use any of that make up that is out anywhere for you to test out. It's just nasty to think what kind of germs are in it! AND...at work I take the long way to the bathroom so I don't have to touch these double doors on our floor because I'm always grossed out about germs.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay...if you guys want to talk about gross and nasty ....did you see the report about drinking glasses in hotels that were washed with windex and then put back to be used by other guests...I wish I knew how to post the link....disgusting!!!!!here is the link....hope this works.....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486172
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all the classes I have taken to keep my cosmo license up, I have repeatedly heard that it is possible to get an infection via nail polish bottles. However, if the nail tech is decent, they won't even touch someone who has a possible nail infection and the nails have been somewhat sanitized along the way while the manicure takes place. Also, some "infections" turn up as a cold, so you don't realize that is where you got it.

At least that is what I have been told.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486471
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to argue with you but to say: In all the classes I have taken I have never heard it is possible to catch an infection from nail polish, most all polish today contains at least one or more chemicals that kills most germs until it drys. Then the active ingredients take on a different chemical compound. I can see where you would get a cold from the polish top but not from the liquid. 

Just an heads up,,,,,


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all the classes I have taken to keep my cosmo license up, I have repeatedly heard that it is possible to get an infection via nail polish bottles. However, if the nail tech is decent, they won't even touch someone who has a possible nail infection and the nails have been somewhat sanitized along the way while the manicure takes place. Also, some "infections" turn up as a cold, so you don't realize that is where you got it.

At least that is what I have been told. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not to argue with you but to say: In all the classes I have taken I have never heard it is possible to catch an infection from nail polish, most all polish today contains at least one or more chemicals that kills most germs until it drys. Then the active ingredients take on a different chemical compound. I can see where you would get a cold from the polish top but not from the liquid. 

Just an heads up,,,,, 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Who knows what the truth is? :huh:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

it's still effing gross. jmho.


----------

